# Finale 2009 question vst and instrument list



## stuartambient (May 27, 2009)

I can't seem to figure this one out and its driving me crazy. Finale's vst support is finally "better" , however... I can't seem to figure out how the instrument list works. Sometimes I add staves and then all the parts are "linked" together, so setting one instrument to channel 1 makes all the others do the same. I must be missing something but neither my reading of the manual or the gui is pointing to anything for me to remedy it.

thanks
stuart


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jul 13, 2009)

stuartambient @ Wed 27 May said:


> I can't seem to figure this one out and its driving me crazy. Finale's vst support is finally "better" , however... I can't seem to figure out how the instrument list works. Sometimes I add staves and then all the parts are "linked" together, so setting one instrument to channel 1 makes all the others do the same. I must be missing something but neither my reading of the manual or the gui is pointing to anything for me to remedy it.
> 
> thanks
> stuart



I desperately wish I could help you, but I'm having the same problem with Finale 2010. I bought this programme to save me time and money in getting scores prepared, but the learning curve is frightening. So far, I've managed to import a midi file. That's it.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 15, 2009)

When you add a stave it will standard be channel 1 - grand piano. The trick is to use the setup wizard and pick on of the instruments from the list. That often helps. If you don't want to do that, then go to instrument list, select the instrument which you want to change, a sort of scroll menu appears and scroll till you find "new instrument". Change there the name and channel etc.


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jul 15, 2009)

Jaap @ Wed 15 Jul said:


> When you add a stave it will standard be channel 1 - grand piano. The trick is to use the setup wizard and pick on of the instruments from the list. That often helps. If you don't want to do that, then go to instrument list, select the instrument which you want to change, a sort of scroll menu appears and scroll till you find "new instrument". Change there the name and channel etc.



Yep, i've managed that (looked up the manual). Only trouble is, now I should be hearing some sort of sound, but i'm not.


----------

